# 💝Someone wants to say hi!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava wants to share pics of her new collar. And say hello it's been a while!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Georgous! Ava is SO pretty. Those ear fringes!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi pretty Ava ! you look gorgeous as always, and , I love your new pink collar !! glad to see your wearing your bear top. the pink trim matches the collar perfect


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> hi pretty Ava ! you look gorgeous as always, and , I love your new pink collar !! glad to see your wearing your bear top. the pink trim matches the collar perfect


I literally just said that to meoshia on whatsapp, great minds think alike


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hi pretty Ava ! you look gorgeous as always, and , I love your new pink collar !! glad to see your wearing your bear top. the pink trim matches the collar perfect



Thanks so much Elaina! I literally had 2 min to snap pics for Jessica this morning as I was headed out fir work. I love that top so much. Ava wears it often. Thank you. She said let her know if you ever find anymore cute things that she'll love. I'm trying to get all that I can right now for the dogs. Looks like I'll have to tone shopping down or take a complete break after the new year. I have $600 out of pocket that I'll be paying for a class. And I'll be working less.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

susan davis said:


> Georgous! Ava is SO pretty. Those ear fringes!!!



Thanks Susan! Her ear fringe goes down to her shoulders lol. It's so pretty. She's gotten a lot furrier too now that she's 2 yrs old.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah, she's soooo beautiful! What a looker!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Ava - what a beautiful girl you are! We have missed you around here


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Elaina! I literally had 2 min to snap pics for Jessica this morning as I was headed out fir work. I love that top so much. Ava wears it often. Thank you. She said let her know if you ever find anymore cute things that she'll love. I'm trying to get all that I can right now for the dogs. Looks like I'll have to tone shopping down or take a complete break after the new year. I have $600 out of pocket that I'll be paying for a class. And I'll be working less.


i'd like to tone down shopping or take a complete break too. this could be a NY resolution . lol. My girls just don't need anymore . they have so much and I have to stop buying things for them but its so hard not to when they keep coming out with cute things. but, I may try to stop for awhile at least ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Ah, she's soooo beautiful! What a looker!



Thanks Melissa 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> Hi Ava - what a beautiful girl you are! We have missed you around here



Thanks beautiful Alaina! Ava misses you guys too.🐶💕


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i'd like to tone down shopping or take a complete break too. this could be a NY resolution . lol. My girls just don't need anymore . they have so much and I have to stop buying things for them but its so hard not to when they keep coming out with cute things. but, I may try to stop for awhile at least ...



I keep trying to convince myself that there will always be cute things. At least brands like Wooflink and LD doesn't sell out so fast. So if you take a couple months off you may still get some things from previous collections. Pariero is the one that's tough to break from. They always have unique things but then they do tend to make a lot of Chanel inspired or smiley face things. So I passed up those smile tops this time (for now, hehe😄), but I know in the future there will be plenty more smile tees, tanks, hoodies lol as I have loads of "smile" things from Pariero. Never the less, I will HAVE to tone down or take a break, cause I'll be busy with work and class for 2 months.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

well, I just want to tone down or quit altogether for awhile cause my girls have enough. haha, I mean, more than enough. way more . but, its so hard cause its my addiction but I will try for NY eve resolution. only thing i'm very curious about is this years Lucky bag


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh hi Ava! You're looking as cute and stylish as ever.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh there she is, looking stunning as always. Her ear fringes are incredible, so pretty.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh hi Ava! You're looking as cute and stylish as ever.



Hi Camille! Ava says thanks!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> Oh there she is, looking stunning as always. Her ear fringes are incredible, so pretty.



Thanks Karen! Just when I think her ear fringe us all done it grows a bit longer. She's right at that age ( 2 yrs old) where long coats start getting their full costs in so I'm guessing she should be about done between now and 3 yrs of age. We shall see if this is it or if she will get a bit furrier. Though she's not a double long coat, her coat has def filled out around her neck and ears.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> well, I just want to tone down or quit altogether for awhile cause my girls have enough. haha, I mean, more than enough. way more . but, its so hard cause its my addiction but I will try for NY eve resolution. only thing i'm very curious about is this years Lucky bag



I hear yuh! Your dogs have it ALL! I have a lot, but probably not half of what you have lol. And don't think I want as much as you either lol. I can hardly justify what I have now 😂. I am so glad I don't buy a lot of clothes for Kendall Bailey and Brax. Kendall and Bailey are over 5 yrs and tolerate clothes VERY well but really are most comfy naked. They really love toys so they have lots. I think in the coming years I may do like Christie on here and only buy a piece or two here and there rather than buying whole collections. I am glad I don't buy a lot of doubles of things. I have a few things that are the same but diff color but I try to stick to just one. I guess that cuts back on spending. We shall see how well we both do at toning down or taking a break permanently lol.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Susan! Her ear fringe goes down to her shoulders lol. It's so pretty. She's gotten a lot furrier too now that she's 2 yrs old.


Removed due to misinterpretation.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ava is a purebred chihuahua.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ava is a purebred chihuahua.


Removed due to misinterpretation.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I hear yuh! Your dogs have it ALL! I have a lot, but probably not half of what you have lol. And don't think I want as much as you either lol. I can hardly justify what I have now &#55357;&#56834;. I am so glad I don't buy a lot of clothes for Kendall Bailey and Brax. Kendall and Bailey are over 5 yrs and tolerate clothes VERY well but really are most comfy naked. They really love toys so they have lots. I think in the coming years I may do like Christie on here and only buy a piece or two here and there rather than buying whole collections. I am glad I don't buy a lot of doubles of things. I have a few things that are the same but diff color but I try to stick to just one. I guess that cuts back on spending. We shall see how well we both do at toning down or taking a break permanently lol.


haha. well they don't have it ALL , but they do for sure have a lot . LOL. 
I only buy both colors when something is my very favorite, so, I love it so much that I want both colors. so, I don't regret that at all. Tootsie , I don't buy nearly as much things for , cause she mostly prefers to be naked too. but, when I walk them and its on the cooler side, I do like to have them wearing something to keep them warm . 
one thing i'm glad I never got into too much is buying them collars. Tootsie and Minnie wear harnesses a lot but, the collars are just for show and only Ellie has collars and not that many. so, at least i'm not spending a lot of money on collars . there's a couple more SL harnesses I want for Minnie and for Tootsie and maybe just one more SL collar for Ellie and then , that'll be it for collars / harnesses.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I read somewhere that about 30% of pure bread long coats have pappilion in their genetics. Occasionally a pappilion is bread in to give the line great ear fringe even if it doesn't show up on a pedigree chart. Pappilion fringe typically grows from the tips of the ears and long coats from the inside and back side of the ears. If you mix the two (Pappilion and chi) you almost assure that a great ear fringe inside and outside the ears will occur. Jewel was not genetically blessed with big ears or a lot of fringe.. I actually trim out the fringe on the inside of ears for show to make her ears look bigger. I'd love some of Ava'a fringe.



That's great! Ava is a purebred chihuahua. The long coat chihuahua would not exist if it weren't for Papillons, Pekingese, Japanese chin and Yorkshire terriers. While I do appreciate your input, I am not going to debate with you on Ava's genetic background. As you are 100% certain of your dogs being purebred, I am 100% certain of mine. These are my final words on the subject. Moving along!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> haha. well they don't have it ALL , but they do for sure have a lot . LOL.
> 
> I only buy both colors when something is my very favorite, so, I love it so much that I want both colors. so, I don't regret that at all. Tootsie , I don't buy nearly as much things for , cause she mostly prefers to be naked too. but, when I walk them and its on the cooler side, I do like to have them wearing something to keep them warm .
> 
> one thing i'm glad I never got into too much is buying them collars. Tootsie and Minnie wear harnesses a lot but, the collars are just for show and only Ellie has collars and not that many. so, at least i'm not spending a lot of money on collars . there's a couple more SL harnesses I want for Minnie and for Tootsie and maybe just one more SL collar for Ellie and then , that'll be it for collars / harnesses.



I'm a collar fanatic. I have loads of green belts collars that I think I'm going to donate. I don't really use them much anymore. I am a fan of the SL collars. It's weird, cause I never used to be. 

I did notice the tracking info doesn't show an exact date for the Pariero shipment. But I'm sure we will both get ours in this week. 
Have you decided on ordering anything this DC sale? I think I'm just exchanging some things. Maybe for some new LD. I dunno yet. Or I may wait and see if the other LD comes out between now and the NYE sale. I would think she's having one. 

Can't wait to see your Suckright. Hopefully you'll get that package soon. Last I talked to Michele her DC order was stuck in NY for a week. Seems like holiday shipping delays started a long time ago.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm a collar fanatic. I have loads of green belts collars that I think I'm going to donate. I don't really use them much anymore. I am a fan of the SL collars. It's weird, cause I never used to be.
> 
> I did notice the tracking info doesn't show an exact date for the Pariero shipment. But I'm sure we will both get ours in this week.
> Have you decided on ordering anything this DC sale? I think I'm just exchanging some things. Maybe for some new LD. I dunno yet. Or I may wait and see if the other LD comes out between now and the NYE sale. I would think she's having one.
> ...


wow. who will you donate the greenbelts collars too ? they must of cost a lot... I have one greenbelts collar for Ellie from her SS last year. its really pretty, I love it and wouldn't part with it but I really only want one more SL collar for Ellie and that's it forever . lol

Finally, my Pariero tracking has been updated ! it says expected delivery is Friday but, with Christmas and all, I wouldn't be surprised if it took a bit longer. i'm sure we'll get them by Saturday or Monday. i'm very happy this came pretty fast and in time for before Christmas  

ya, definitely not ordering anything from this DC sale. I think it ends at midnight tonight , unless she has it extend for one extra day like she sometimes does... but, I don't want to buy anything else right now at all... only the 3 things i'm exchanging for now. 

the DC package finally moved and its in the next town over from me, so, I think i'll get the suckright things tomorrow or at the latest Thursday.


----------



## jshiloh (Apr 21, 2014)

LOVE her ears. She's adorable. And the new collar is just perfect.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Ava's expression in that photo almost takes your breath away, she's so beautiful.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Aww, hi Ava!! Such a beauty you are. Love the new collar and a great match with the bear top.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Princess Ava: Always adorable.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

There is our beautiful model Ava!! I love everything but the pink SL is perfect with the outfit and Ava.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

jshiloh said:


> LOVE her ears. She's adorable. And the new collar is just perfect.



Hi Jackie! Nice to have you back! I hope all is well. Thank you so much for the lovely compliments.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

zellko said:


> Ava's expression in that photo almost takes your breath away, she's so beautiful.



Thank you so much! My little girl has grown up before my eyes:-(. She's like an angel in my life. I'm really blessed that she's mine. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Aww, hi Ava!! Such a beauty you are. Love the new collar and a great match with the bear top.



Thank you Michele! Updates soon on the beautiful Carlee! She must have changed so much by now. Happy holidays!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> There is our beautiful model Ava!! I love everything but the pink SL is perfect with the outfit and Ava.



Thanks Deb! Ava sends you loads of kisses. I hope you are having a wonderful NY Christmas!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Princess Ava: Always adorable.



Maddi! Your poems and wise words and endless talents and antics are missed here on the forum. You are a true asset! Glad to have you back!


----------

